# Loriga, a Suiça Portuguesa



## jonaslor (23 Nov 2007 às 18:20)

Há décadas foi chamada a "Suíça Portuguesa" devido às características da sua belíssima paisagem. Está situada a partir de 770m de altitude, rodeada por montanhas,todas com mais de 1500m de altitude das quais se destacam a Penha dos Abutres (1828m de altitude) e a Penha do Gato (1771m), e é abraçada por dois cursos de água: a Ribeira de Loriga e a Ribeira de S.Bento,as quais se unem depois da E.T.A.R. da vila. A Ribeira de Loriga é um dos afluentes do Rio Alva.

Vista de Loriga com neve


----------



## jonaslor (23 Nov 2007 às 18:29)

Video de Loriga com neve


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 18:47)

Conheço Loriga, é uma região muito bonita até sem neve


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2007 às 19:15)

Defacto é uma zona muito bonita, já tive a oportunidade de conhecer


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

Já passei férias em Cabeça, bem pertinho de Loriga.. Ainda fui algumas vezes passear até à serra, passando sempre po Loriga!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2007 às 19:30)

Um local muito bonito e bem referenciado que ainda não conheço. A ver se é neste inverno que passo por lá. 

jonaslor: a estação no wunderground é tua?


----------



## jonaslor (23 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Um local muito bonito e bem referenciado que ainda não conheço. A ver se é neste inverno que passo por lá.
> 
> jonaslor: a estação no wunderground é tua?



Não é minha... mas tb não sei de quem é!


----------



## jonaslor (23 Nov 2007 às 19:56)

Várias imagens que retratam Nevões que marcaram a vila de Loriga. 







































Será que se repete estas paisagens maravilhosas ainda este ano?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2007 às 20:35)

Lindas! Eu ja estive na Suiça e realmente tem semelhanças inegáveis! Espero que coloques mais fotos dessas, valem mesmo a pena ser divulgadas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2007 às 21:45)

Dan disse:


>



Lindíssima região ! 
Bela foto !


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2007 às 00:12)

Grandes fotos
Eu não conheço essa zona mas deve ser fantástica


----------



## mvbueno (25 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Belíssimas fotos!

Gostaria muito de conhecer esses lugares um dia 

Vocês poderiam citar a localização geográfica do local?


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2007 às 13:34)

mvbueno disse:


> Belíssimas fotos!
> 
> Gostaria muito de conhecer esses lugares um dia
> 
> Vocês poderiam citar a localização geográfica do local?



Loriga é uma vila e freguesia portuguesa do concelho de Seia, distrito da
Guarda. Tem 36,52 km² de área, 1 367 habitantes (2005) e densidade populacional de 37,51 hab/km². Tem uma povoação anexa, o Fontão.

Loriga encontra-se a 20 km de Seia, 80km da Guarda e 300km de Lisboa. A vila é acessível pela EN 231, e tem acesso directo à Lagoa Comprida, pela N338, estrada concluída em 2006, seguindo um traçado pré-existente, com um percurso de 9,2 km de paisagens deslumbrantes, entre as cotas 960m (Portela do Arão) e 1650m, junto à Lagoa Comprida.

*Localização*
Província da Beira Alta
Distrito da Guarda
Concelho de Seia
Região da Serra da Estrela
Estrada Nacional Nr.231
Situada na encosta sudoeste da Serra da Estrela a
770 metros de altitude​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2007 às 15:54)

Tá decidido, vou visitar Loriga! E como está isso de oferta hoteleira? Pode dar informações por favor?


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2007 às 20:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tá decidido, vou visitar Loriga! E como está isso de oferta hoteleira? Pode dar informações por favor?





Onde Comer e Dormir em Loriga

*Empreendimento Turistico "Vicente"*
Quartos Luxuosos e panoramicos Café, Restaurante, Snack Bar, Mini-Mercado, serviço de taxi
Estrada Nacional Nr.231 -Vista Alegre
6270-080 Loriga
Telef. 238/953127
http://www.ovicente.com/site/index.html


*Casa do Meio da Vila*
(Turismo Rural)
Travessa do Figueiredo Nr.6
6270 - 073 Loriga
Telef.238/953401 - Telem.962455432-967721001
http://www.casadomeiodavila.com/


*Pensão Cristóvão*
Dormidas/Almoços/Jantares
Rua Sacadura Cabral, 48 * 6270-108 Loriga
Telef. 238/953312
Carros de Aluguer Telef. 238/954077-953669 - Serviço Permanente Tlms. 963358465 - 964526751


*Café-Restaurante "Império"*
Ermelinda Maria M. Alves Mendes
Av.Augusto Luis Mendes,17 * 6270-075 Loriga
Telef. 238/953175


*Café Minilor*
Av.Augusto Luis Mendes, 14 A
6270-075 Loriga
Telef. 238/953213


*Churrasqueira "Serrana"*
Almoços e Jantares
Rua Gago Coutinho Nr.2
6270-108 Loriga - Telef. 238/954295


*"O Central"*
Snack Bar
Alice & Carlos Romualdo
Av.Augusto Luis Mendes
6270-075 Loriga - Telef. 238/951081


*Café Montanha*
(Aida Jesus Matos Neves)
Agente Oficial de Totoloto
Rua Sacadura Cabral
6270-108 Loriga
Telef.238/953177


*Café "Mira Serra"*
Luciano Mendes Pinheiro
Estrada Nacional Nr.231
6270-080 Loriga - Telef.238/953301


*"Lorisnooker"*
Bar-Jogos
Av.Augusto Luis Mendes,14-D c/ v.
6270-075 Loriga * Telef. 238/953614


*Casa "Alfredo Moenda"*
Dormidas
Av. Augusto Luis Mendes (Carreira)
6270-075 Loriga
Telef. 238/953194


*Atracções que o visitante não pode perder*​
-Loriga vista dos Mirantes, contemplando paisagens que não mais vai esquecer.
-Descobrir a montanha e percorrer os inúmeros caminhos que lhe proporcionarão a cada momento cenários únicos.
-Tocar ou mesmo mergulhar nas águas frescas e cristalinas da ribeira e que por todo o lado se fazem deslizar.
-Percorrer o caminho Romano, passeio a não perder, ver ainda o Caixão da Moura e também um mundo belo de socalcos construídos para a cultura do milho.
-Visitar Loriga nas Festas e acima de tudo viver as suas tradições.
-Contemplar no inverno esta bela localidade coberta de manto branco, bem como admirar a admirável Cascata das Lamas
-Descobrir a as ruas estreitas da Vila e ainda seus pátios e becos, onde os telhados das casas se parecem tocar.
-Visitas a não perder:-Igreja Matriz, Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Guia e Capelas de S.Sebastião e N.S.do Carmo.
-Viva a vida principalmente no Verão onde a claridade do dia entra pela noite fora.

*Informação para o visitante​*
As infra-estruturas existentes em Loriga, satisfazem plenamente as exigências do visitante
que encontrará:
"Pensão, Restaurantes, Cafés, Supermercados, Talhos, Venda de fruta e legumes, Padarias, Táxis, Autocarros, Farmácia, Caixa Multibanco, Sapatarias, Cabeleireiras, Pronto a Vestir, Posto de abastecimento de combustível, Cabina de Telefone, Posto Telefónico Público, Venda de revistas e jornais, CTT, Venda de Artesanato, Oficina de automóveis, Venda de mobílias, Venda de electrodomésticos e Posto de Informação Turística"

(para saber mais sobre esta vila situada em plena Serra da Estrela consultar: www.loriga.de


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2007 às 21:40)

*29 de Janeiro de 2006*, Loriga acordava repleta de um manto branco.
Fica mais um registo desta maravilhosa vila, cravada em plena Serra da Estrela...


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 22:50)

jonaslor disse:


> *29 de Janeiro de 2006*, Loriga acordava repleta de um manto branco.
> Fica mais um registo desta maravilhosa vila, cravada em plena Serra da Estrela...



Boas fotos
Tenho ideia que no ano passado a neve chegou mais tarde ai à Serra da Estrela


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2007 às 22:54)

Rog disse:


> Boas fotos
> Tenho ideia que no ano passado a neve chegou mais tarde ai à Serra da Estrela



boas fotos  no ano passado neste evento em Janeiro pouco nevou na serra alias como se ve nas fotos  pouca neve faltou a precipitação... já para não falar que o primeiro nevão digno de registro foi em 25 Novembro 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mini-nevao-serra-estrela-25-novembro-2006-a-544.html


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2007 às 13:58)

Ficam ai mais algumas fotos... espermos ver esta magnifica paisagem muito em breve


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2007 às 22:31)

Excelentes fotos!!!!!


bem hajas!!!!


----------



## hurricane (15 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

Eu sei que as fotos são só de Loriga e estão excelentes, mas resisto em colocar as da minha terra também a 29 de janeiro!










Estas são da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, a serra que me fica mais perto.









Lindo! Foi a concretização do meu grande sonho... Nunca me irei esqueçer!


----------



## hurricane (15 Dez 2007 às 23:16)

não sei pk não deu alguém me sabe explicar!...


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Utiliza a galeria 









E depois publicar fotos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 18:14)

É pah! Ganhei um fim de semana num hotel da rede Vila Galé à escolha! Há algum na Serra?


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 12:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É pah! Ganhei um fim de semana num hotel da rede Vila Galé à escolha! Há algum na Serra?



Isso nao sei... Mas recomendo-te a Residencial "o Vicente" aqui em Loriga.


http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/data/524/vicente_2006.jpg[

A residencial que falo é essa que se vê na foto anterior.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 20:03)

*1 de dezembro de 1998*


----------



## Rui Ferreira (3 Jan 2008 às 10:06)

jonaslor disse:


> Isso nao sei... Mas recomendo-te a Residencial "o Vicente" aqui em Loriga.
> 
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/data/524/vicente_2006.jpg[
> ...


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

Dia 29/11/2009 caíram os primeiros flocos de neve em Loriga, nesta época de outono...


Como amante da neve, deixo agora um vídeo de 1994 (que ainda não tinha partilhado convocês):


Vídeo: 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=KPAQEP1E
ou

http://loriganet.blogspot.com/2009/05/recorte-historico-nevao-de-1994.html


Venha conhecer esta magnifica Vila cravada em plena Serra da Estrela..


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

Dan disse:


> Conheço Loriga, é uma região muito bonita até sem neve



Loriga é bonita com ou sem neve, retrata uma bonita paisagem


----------

